# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour du lịch Đà Nẵng giá rẻ - Call: 0934 79 77 79

## intour779

HỘI AN - NGŨ HÀNH SƠN - BÀ NÀ - HUẾ - PHONG NHA
Thời gian; 05 ngày 04 đêm[/CENTER]
NGÀY 01: Đón khách - ĐÀ NẴNG – PHỐ CỔ HỘI AN (Ăn trưa & tối)
- Trưa: Đón khách tại sân bay/ Ga  Đà Nẵng đưa đi dùng bữa trưa với đặc sản nỗi tiếng Đà Nẵng: Bánh tráng thịt heo 2 đầu da. Khởi hành đi Hội An, nhận phòng K/sạn nghỉ ngơi. 
- Chiều: Bách bộ thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp Phố Cổ Hội An (Di Sản Văn Hoá Thế Giới), rực rỡ soi bóng bên dòng sông Hoài, từng là thương cảng sầm uất của người Chăm thế kỉ thứ II và Việt Nam từ thế kỉ XVI. Tắm biển cửa đại Hội An.
- Tối: Ăn tối nhà hàng. Tham gia Đêm Phố Cổ lung linh huyền ảo với khung cảnh phố Hội cách đây 4 thế kỷ.

NGÀY 02: PHỐ CỔ HỘI AN - BÀ NÀ (Ăn sáng trưa & tối)
- Sáng: Điểm tâm. Rời Hội An về Đà Nẵng, tham quan khu di tích danh thắng Ngũ Hành Sơn và Làng Nghề Điêu Khắc Đá Non Nước.  
- Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng. 
- Chiều: Xe đưa quý khách đi Bana, sang xe trung chuyển lên Đỉnh, tham quan khu du lịch Bana Bynight,  tham quan chùa Linh Ứng Bana....nhận phòng khách sạn 
- Tối: Ăn tối nhà hàng. Tham gia chương trình lửa trại ( nếu có ) 

NGÀY 03: BÀ NÀ - HUẾ  (Ăn sáng, trưa & tối)
- Sáng: Điểm tâm. Tham quan Cầu treo, chinh phục đỉnh núi Chúa với đọ cao 1420m so với mực nước biển, đi cáp Treo Bana. Xe đón quý khách xuống chân núi, lên xe đi Lăng Cô
- Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Lăng cô
- Chiều: Tham quan Đại Nội (Hoàng Cung của 13 vị vua triều Nguyễn, triều đại phong kiến cuối cùng của Việt Nam: Ngọ Môn, Điện Thái Hoà, Tử Cấm Thành, Thế Miếu, Hiển Lâm Các, Cửu Đỉnh) và Chùa Thiên Mụ cổ kính. 
- Tối: Nhận phòng Ăn tối nhà hàng. Ngồi thuyền Rồng nghe CA HUẾ và thả hoa đăng cầu may trên dòng Hương thơ mộng.

NGÀY 04: HUẾ - PHONG NHA - HUẾ(Ăn sáng,trưa & tối)
- Sáng: Điểm tâm sớm. Rời Huế đi Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng - Di Sản Thiên Nhiên Thế Giới. Viếng thăm Thánh Địa La Vang (Được phong tặng là Tiểu Vương Cung Thánh Đường) và chụp ảnh Vĩ tuyến 17 - Cầu Hiền Lương - Sông Bến Hải (Giới tuyến tạm thời chia cắt 2 miền Nam - Bắc suốt 20 năm từ 1954-1973).  
- Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Phong Nha. 
- Chiều: Ngồi thuyền ngược sông Son chinh phục động Phong Nha: hang Bi Ký, hang Tiên & Cung Đình dưới sâu lòng núi nơi có con sông ngầm từ Lào chảy sang, chiêm ngưỡng các khối thạch nhũ tuyệt đẹp được kiến tạo bởi thiên nhiên. Khởi hành về Huế theo đường Trường Sơn - Hồ Chí Minh Huyền Thoại. Tham quan và dâng hương các anh hùng liệt sỹ tại Nghĩa Trang Liệt sỹ Trường Sơn.
- Tối: Ăn tối nhà hàng và ngủ tại K/sạn.

NGÀY 05: HUẾ - tiễn khách (Ăn sáng,trưa & tối)
- Sáng: Điểm tâm. Tham quan Lăng Khải Định – Lăng của vị vua thứ 13 triều Nguyễn với kiến trúc độc đáo kết hợp văn hoá Đông Tây và mua sắm đặc sản chợ Đông Ba.  
- Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng.
- Chiều: Tiễn khách sân bay/ Ga Huế/ Đà Nẵng . Kết thúc chương trình

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 2.325.000đ/k – Dành cho đoàn trên 40 khách
* PHỤC VỤ ĐOÀN: 
1. Xe vận chuyển tốt đời mới đón - tiễn và phục vụ theo chương trình.
- 06-10pax: Xe 16CN Toyota/Mercedes/Ford Transit.
- 11-19pax: Xe 29CN County/Coaster.
- 20-30pax: Xe 35CN Aero Town.
- 31-44pax: Xe 45CN Aero Town.
2. Ngủ phòng đôi K/sạn tiện nghi tại 2 sao (trường hợp lẻ nam, lẻ nữ:  ngủ phòng ba): K/sạn có tên dưới đây hoặc tương đương.
- Hội An: Phố Hội Riverside, Công Đoàn, Hoài Thành,…
- Đà Nẵng: Bamboo Green Harbourside, Golden Gate, Hàng Không,…
- Huế: Hoàng Tuấn, Ngự Bình, Gold…
3. Ăn các bữa theo chương trình (Điểm tâm tại K/sạn + Bữa trưa - tối x 70.000đồng/khách/bữa).
4. Du thuyền & ca nhạc, hoa đăng trên Sông Hương.
5. Thuyền du lịch Phong Nha.
6. Vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình
7. Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình.
8. Phục vụ 2 khăn + 2nước khoáng 0.5l/khách /ngày.
9. Bảo hiểm du lịch.
* KHÔNG BAO GỒM: 
1. Chi phí cá nhân: điện thoại, giặt là, uống tự gọi trong các bữa ăn,.. và tham quan vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
2. Vé máy bay/tàu khứ hồi: SGN/HAN-DAD/HUI-SGN/HAN.
* PHỤ THU: 
- Yêu cầu ngủ phòng đơn 2 sao: + 470.000đồng/pax (VN & VK) và + 600.000đồng/pax (QT).
- Yêu cầu ngủ khách sạn 3 sao: + 250.000đồng/pax (VN & VK) và  + 390.000đồng/pax (QT).
* Ghi chú: 
1. Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm đầy đủ các chi tiết về: Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch và số điện thoại liên lạc của khách để chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn tham quan.
2. Trẻ em 1 - 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 6 - 11 tuổi: tính ½ suất (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 12 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
3. Giá trên là giá Nét (Non-commission) và đã bao gồm VAT & phí phục vụ.
4. Khách sạn 3 sao: Có tên dưới đây hoặc tương đương.
- Đà Nẵng: Bamboo Green Central, Saigon Tourane, Minh Toàn,…
- Hội An: Lotus, Phố Hội Resort, Vạn Lợi,…
- Huế: Huế Queen, Ngọc Hương, Duy Tân (khu mới),…

Liên hệ Mr Hiệp: Đặt tour du lịch, Đặt phòng khách sạn, Booking vé máy bay, cho thuê xe du lịch, xe hợp đồng, xe cưới, làm visa, tư vấn đi du lịch, hội nghị, hội thảo khách hàng.

Di động:      0934 79 77 79
Điện thoại: (08) 39896536

Fax:                 (08) 62958356
Email:             intourvietnam@gmail.com 
Yahoo:            vanhiep_intour@yahoo.com – intour_hcm_vn@yahoo.com 
Địa chỉ:          117 o Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 – Q. Gò Vấp – TP. Hồ Chí Minh


INTOUR _– VUI TRỌN TOUR !_

----------


## intour779

Liên hệ Mr Hiệp: Đặt tour du lịch, Đặt phòng khách sạn, Booking vé máy bay, cho thuê xe du lịch, xe hợp đồng, xe cưới, làm visa, tư vấn đi du lịch, hội nghị, hội thảo khách hàng.
Di động: 0934 79 77 79

----------


## intour779

Liên hệ Mr Hiệp: Đặt tour du lịch, Đặt phòng khách sạn, Booking vé máy bay, cho thuê xe du lịch, xe hợp đồng, xe cưới, làm visa, tư vấn đi du lịch, hội nghị, hội thảo khách hàng.

Di động: 0934 79 77 79 
Điện thoại: (08) 39896536
Fax: (08) 62958356
Địa chỉ: 117 S Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 – Q. Gò Vấp – TP. Hồ Chí Minh

----------


## intour779

*Đặt tour du lịch giá rẻ - Call: 0934 79 77 79*

----------


## intour779

*Đặt tour du lịch giá rẻ - Call: 0934 79 77 79*

----------


## intour779

Tour du lịch Singapore 3 ngày 3.539.000| Tour Singapore 3 ngày 3.539.000| Du lịch Singapore 3 ngày 3.539.000| Tour Singapore giá rẻ| Du lịch Singapore giá rẻ| Tour du lịch giá rẻ Singapore
Tour du lịch Malaysia| Tour Malaysia| Du lịch Malaysia| Tour du lịch Malaysia giá rẻ

----------

